

Chelsea Manning may face solitary confinement - paublyrne
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/aug/12/chelsea-manning-solitary-confinement-toothpaste-army

======
killerpopiller
it's a good reminder how low the US government has sunken and how little
dignity it's protagonist seem to have and seem to recognize

